# Bubblehead Megyn Kelly gets hammered by Jon Stewart.



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

She's a pretty face..sort of hot tempered and not much under the hood. On her show she swore that FOX never used Nazi comparisons.

Well..she was wrong. And it was done on her show!

Jon Stewart wonders about Glenn Beck's Nazi theory - Morning Clip - Salon.com


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

LMAO.

Great clip.
Jon Stewart for President.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Great clip.
> Jon Stewart for President.



Kudos to the team that does the research. That can't be easy sitting through all that FOX crap.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

Good point, but I assume they are paid fairly well.
Heck people actually pay to go see Beck.
Poor pathetic bastiges.


I loved that line of his that it was not his opinion it was history.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Another day, another opportunity to slam somebody at Fox News.  At least so far today there's no new slam Sarah Palin thread but it's early yet.  Don't you guys ever come up with anything new?  How about ragging on OB doctors or garbage collectors for a change...


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly


----------



## driveby (Jan 25, 2011)

Neat thread ......


----------



## Trajan (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.
> ...



so how is this different from say newsbusters showing you video?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly



Yes..but she's got to promise not to talk.


----------



## draper (Jan 25, 2011)

That was good


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



How is this relevant to this thread?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...



You could always give her a list of liberal talking points that she has to memorize and use in place of things she would normally say, moan, or scream during sex.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Naw...just the moaning and screaming will suffice.

Talk? No talk..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZXlhSgq7us&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



its not , just asking,  for the record.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



What record?

This is a message board.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 25, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly



The question is... does she want make sex with you? Somehow, I doubt it. 

I know this will come as a shock to many men but.... a lot of you are too fucking ugly for women like Kelly. Don't punch above your weight, guys. That way you won't find yourself on the wrong side of a 'When hell freezes over' so often.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...



CG I would not have sex with her with your penis.

Too stuck up and snooty.

She is not good enough for me 

LOL


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...



Sometimes..a goal is just that..a goal.

Doesn't necessarily have to be met.

And sometimes a fantasy is just that..a fantasy.

Doesn't necessarily have to become real.

It's the whole "spice of life" thing.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

True Sallow, if you want something, go for it.  Never assume you can't have it.
You may be suprised.

I am however unavailable


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another day, another opportunity to slam somebody at Fox News.  At least so far today there's no new slam Sarah Palin thread but it's early yet.  Don't you guys ever come up with anything new?  How about ragging on OB doctors or garbage collectors for a change...



Tissue?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> True Sallow, if you want something, go for it.  Never assume you can't have it.
> You may be suprised.
> 
> I am however unavailable


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, lol.....Faux got pwned lying this time.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...



Megyn Kelly has no idea who the fuck I am so such a question is silly. You are correct though, I prolly wouldn't have much of a chance with her but I'm putting my looks (or lack thereof) _at least_ 3/4 of the way down on her list of reasons to tell me to beat it.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Great clip.
> Jon Stewart for President.





Article 15 said:


> I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly




uscitizen would like to make the sex with Jon Stewart.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.
> ...



NTTAWWT

~x~


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.
> ...



Nope, unlike right wingers I do not have sexual fantasies about potential presidential candidates.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 25, 2011)

Notwithstanding the numerous the remarks made by other Faux News yapping heads, two of the remarks from Beck, particularly the statement in supposed "big punchline" are just factually wrong.

1) The Wiemar Republic came_* before*_ the Nazis.
Weimar Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2) Beck is clearly pointing out that it was the Nazis who took their propaganda techniques from American progressives, who also predate the Nazis.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressives


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.



Well I wouldn't be able to go three minutes in her presence without asking her if her soul is gone or just on lay-a-way so kickin' it with Megyn ain't happenin' but for penis in vagina purposes ... yeah, why not.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.



Plastic beauty, all external.
True beauty shines from within.
A cold heart does not a bueatiful woman make.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.
> ...



Aside from her looks..she's just "bad" all around for a journalist..or pundit (She's more a pundit). She's an ambusher and she badgers. This annoys me about Michael Moore too, who does terrible interviews.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.
> ...



I guess it would have to depend if her Boobs have any size, at all. I'd have to see her in person. The topless lil' boy look actually irks me, sexually. Just pers. pref. not dissing her for it.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.





Yeah, you're an idiot.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.
> ...



I'm an idiot because I didn't seek out a chest-exposure shot of Megyn Kelly? Got better shit to do, tbh


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 25, 2011)

I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



that's against the rules playboy. i only know cuz i was called out for it.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



yea, i was referring to altering my qwuote to make me say that I'm an idiot. I could report it.....but


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...





....but you'd rather kiss my ass....I understand.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



kiss your ass? nah, not gay cuzz.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh snap!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2011)

"Everyone harbors a secret hatred for the prettiest girl in the room."

- Alana Davis


It's highly likely that Megan reminds Jon of a hot girl in high school who wouldn't give him the time of day, hence, the lifelong resentment burns.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> "Everyone harbors a secret hatred for the prettiest girl in the room."
> 
> - Alana Davis
> 
> ...



That's why he called her on a legitimate lie, and also others(people), in the same clip? Interesting theory.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Well, you certainly had me fooled.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



That wuddn't a good one. (just fyi). 

I didn't peg you for a douchebag, I mean I think a while back you were a cordial dude in some conversation or suttin, don't rlly remember. Guess not.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...





Stop drooling.

You'll make a more convincing hetero.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 25, 2011)

I saw that this morning.  Funniest thing ever.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> "Everyone harbors a secret hatred for the prettiest girl in the room."
> 
> - Alana Davis
> 
> ...



Actually, that's not likely at all.

But even if it was the case, how would that make her any less full of shit?

Oh yeah, it wouldn't.

Draw another goblet from your cask of fail bro.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.

If you all can't see the difference, then so be it.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



My wife is right next to my in my avvy, while you have some uber metro-sexual looking wanna-be shiek male in yours.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.
> 
> If you all can't see the difference, then so be it.



I said draw another goblet of fail, I didn't say a 48oz fucking stein!


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Boedicca has a mermaid in her avvy: she must be a mermaid.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



derp!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Hey I'm just sayin man, there has to be some motivation for you to endorse that gay picture. I didn't start with the gay accusation, you did.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

manifold said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.
> ...





****confirming the wisdom of ignoring mani*****


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You're continued defense is very compelling, and I'm sure you've convinced someone you are hetero.



But please continue....


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2011)

If one feels compelled to defend one's gender orientation to complete strangers on the internet, all one is doing is communicating more than a modicum of insecurity.

Just sayin'.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



you know what samson, you're right! everyone on teh internetz iz gunna think I'm gay cuz you sayz so and i sayz no! 

dweeb.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> If one feels compelled to defend one's gender orientation to complete strangers on the internet, all one is doing is communicating more than a modicum of insecurity.
> 
> Just sayin'.



What I'm doing, is feeding a troll. What you're doing is encouraging a troll.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> If one feels compelled to defend one's gender orientation to complete strangers on the internet, all one is doing is communicating more than a modicum of insecurity.
> 
> Just sayin'.



You are harshing this thread.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2011)

This whole thread is


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If one feels compelled to defend one's gender orientation to complete strangers on the internet, all one is doing is communicating more than a modicum of insecurity.
> ...





I would hope by now you would have learned that it is futile to try to calm my harsh.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If one feels compelled to defend one's gender orientation to complete strangers on the internet, all one is doing is communicating more than a modicum of insecurity.
> ...



Um..... they the same thing.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2011)

No they're not.   Encouragement is NOT FATTENING!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> No they're not.   Encouragement is NOT FATTENING!



egg sack, lee!


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Lesbian Borg Queen!!!!


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> This whole thread is



Is that why you're posting in it?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

back on topic, it's qft she's a bubble-head. GQ pic confirms


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thread is
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...





And here I always thought a Borg Queen was Tri-sexual.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...







Don't try to Out-Perve The Squid-Boy.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> back on topic, it's qft she's a bubble-head. GQ pic confirms



Kinda makes you wonder why she's running around playing "Journalist"..


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > back on topic, it's qft she's a bubble-head. GQ pic confirms
> ...



No, it makes me wonder when she's going to run for Pres on the Tea Party ticket.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > back on topic, it's qft she's a bubble-head. GQ pic confirms
> ...



Kinda makes you wonder why he's running around playing "President"....


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > back on topic, it's qft she's a bubble-head. GQ pic confirms
> ...



No, only bubbleheads look like they have an ACTUAL bubble-head, in GQ. (and are also in lingerae, btw) Is that Obama in a Nighty!  no.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You want me to post Obama in a nighty?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



No, I'm just wondering how you could confuse me calling her a confirmed bubblehead for her lingerae sex-shot in GQ.............with Obama, in his suit and tie, on the cover.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> She's a pretty face..sort of hot tempered and not much under the hood. On her show she swore that FOX never used Nazi comparisons.
> 
> Well..she was wrong. And it was done on her show!
> 
> Jon Stewart wonders about Glenn Beck's Nazi theory - Morning Clip - Salon.com


I saw that - it was hilarious.

And she won't be able to muster the integrity to retract her statement on air.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



A man swimming in normal swim trunks and the media photographing him is the same as Megan putting on lingerae and going to a photo-shoot and getting airbrushed? Ok.


----------



## Kat (Jan 25, 2011)

You guys  and your obvious jealousy of a beautiful, SMART conservative woman, absolutely crack me up!!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Kat said:


> You guys  and your obvious jealousy of a beautiful, SMART conservative woman, absolutely crack me up!!



 @ being jealous of that trash

I got a smart, beautiful a-political women right here with me. She's not out there lying to dipshits for a buck.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2011)

Kat said:


> You guys  and your obvious jealousy of a beautiful, SMART conservative woman, absolutely crack me up!!



Putting 'smart' in all caps doesn't make it true.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> *Another day, another opportunity to slam somebody at Fox News*.  At least so far today there's no new slam Sarah Palin thread but it's early yet.  Don't you guys ever come up with anything new?  How about ragging on OB doctors or garbage collectors for a change...



Would you prefer that no one points it out when the highest rated cable news network lies to it's audience?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...


Looks like someone is feeling inadequate today!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Itty-Bitty-Titty Club:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2011)

Definition of SEXISM
1: prejudice or discrimination based on sex; especially : discrimination against women 
2: behavior, conditions, or attitudes that foster stereotypes of social roles based on sex 
&#8212; sex·ist \&#712;sek-sist\ adjective or noun


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't kick it with Megyn. She's too phony, that makes her ugly to me and she got a crooked assed smile, no chest. Ain't my type.
> ...


She's pushing them together with her arms.  Very old trick.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.
> 
> If you all can't see the difference, then so be it.



Considering that most extreme partisans seem to fall all over themselves to take the word of some talkinghead propagandist on some network that gives them their talking points, I think your point is moot.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?



Karl Rove?


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Another day, another opportunity to slam somebody at Fox News.  At least so far today there's no new slam Sarah Palin thread but it's early yet.  Don't you guys ever come up with anything new?  How about ragging on OB doctors or garbage collectors for a change...



How about YOU admit that your sole information source (Fox News) is a bunch of hypocritical liars?

And while you do that, I will rag on OB doctors and garbage collectors...

OB doctors and garbage collectors suck.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> "Everyone harbors a secret hatred for the prettiest girl in the room."
> 
> - Alana Davis



Well, if Alana Davis said it, it must be true.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who the hell is Alana Davis?




> It's highly likely that Megan reminds Jon of a hot girl in high school who wouldn't give him the time of day, hence, the lifelong resentment burns.



It's more likely (and factual) that he caught her lying her perky little ass off - because that's what he does.  And apparently what she does.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...



In otherwords, she is a sexual elitist?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You haven't been paying attention, G.T.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Obviously they think she uses her looks for power purposes.
In other words a beauty Whore?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.
> 
> If you all can't see the difference, then so be it.


You're admitting that FOX is not a news channel.

And now you will deny it.

Because that's what YOU do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

G.T. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


His other man-crush is David Copperfield:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 


He's not squishing his boobs together.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


You were ready to go with that absolutely normal photo of a man in a bathing suit at the beach.

From your 'personal' collection?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

Kat said:


> You guys  and your obvious jealousy of a beautiful, SMART conservative woman, absolutely crack me up!!


What leads you to say jealousy, Kat?  Do you believe that we all want to be blatant liars like her?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 25, 2011)

Did everyone in this thread who's defending Kelly even watch the Stewart clip?

I mean, jesus, there is NOTHING there that is defensible.

Sometimes you clowns have to just fold, and move on.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone seen Brooke Alvarez on the Onion News Network??


----------



## Sallow (Jan 25, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Did everyone in this thread who's defending Kelly even watch the Stewart clip?
> 
> I mean, jesus, there is NOTHING there that is defensible.
> 
> Sometimes you clowns have to just fold, and move on.



They can't get passed the pretty face.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone seen Brooke Alvarez on the Onion News Network??


I saw it the other night and was laughing my ass off!  I really admire people who can keep from laughing while delivering that kind of comedy.  I marvel at Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?



Your talking point duck is really a goose and it has already been plucked.  Give it up, WT; the bill is constitutional.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make the sex with this Megyn Kelly
> ...



Most women also don't like PIGS.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone seen Brooke Alvarez on the Onion News Network??



Yes.  And holy fucking hell is that shit funny!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?
> ...



no dear. the tiny little libturd who said it wasn't a gubbmint takeover. sorry


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 25, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that little big mouthed, bald headed, short dick guy would explain how when the gov. mandates you buy it, regulates it, punishes you if you don't buy it how that's not a fucking government takeover of health care. sounds like a takeover to me. he quacks like a duck donn'the?
> ...



newp,, it's not


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 25, 2011)

boedicca said:


> *I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.*
> 
> If you all can't see the difference, then so be it.



So what's it to you then?

Let the folks bash a liar when a liar raises its ugly head.

It's quite telling when a member always rushes to the defense of a renowned and notorious liar.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

manifold said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen Brooke Alvarez on the Onion News Network??
> ...



when  and where is the onion news on?  I like their web page.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't take her nearly as seriously as some of you do.   She's a Fox Infotainer - not an elected member of Congress.*
> ...



It is a knee jerk programmed response Marc, they cannot help themselves.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Courts Judge Rules White Girl Will Be Tried As Black Adult | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion News Network


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



There's a 'video' link across the top of the onion main page.  It's also on IFC now but I guess only one a week.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone in this thread who's defending Kelly even watch the Stewart clip?
> ...



I'd bet a few bucks she's a bitch to work with, or for.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


She has that body language, yes.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 25, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



thanks Fri @10 on IFC.  I get that channel and will set my recorder up for it.


----------

